# Sturgis rally 2011!!



## rsv (Sep 6, 2011)

Sorry no bike pics!! I do so many rallys for work that I'm mostly over the same Harley repeated time after time.  I do like to get a few shots of the area.  SD is fantastic!!


----------



## rsv (Sep 6, 2011)

*few more*


----------



## wvdawg (Sep 6, 2011)

Got to hunt there last September.  Beautiful place - has some magnificent sunsets!  Good pics!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 6, 2011)

Great scenic photos! I'd love to visit SD someday!


----------



## rsv (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a pretty amazing place.  I've lived in the Rockys before, but SD is special.


----------



## FERAL ONE (Sep 6, 2011)

very nice !!! we went through sturgis on our way from rushmore.  that cloud looks like somethin' to run from !!!


----------



## Hoss (Sep 6, 2011)

Now that is some pretty country.  Beautiful shots of it too.  Thanks for sharing em.

Hoss


----------



## cre8foru (Sep 6, 2011)

The first one with the tracks is my favorite. Love the the way the lines just kinda take you away.


----------



## quinn (Sep 6, 2011)

Awesome shots of a beautiful place!i too like the glowing rails to nowhere!Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tween_the_banks (Sep 6, 2011)

Amazing pics!


----------



## leo (Sep 7, 2011)

Some mighty pretty scenics, thanks for posting them


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 7, 2011)

awesome pics! never been there, but that whole area is in the todo list... nd, sd, mt...


----------



## rip18 (Sep 7, 2011)

Very cool shots!  I wish it weren't so far from here!


----------



## rsv (Sep 8, 2011)

rip18 said:


> Very cool shots!  I wish it weren't so far from here!



Its only a 4 hr flight Denver then a scary 2 hr bug smasher flight rapid city.


----------



## rip18 (Sep 8, 2011)

rsv said:


> Its only a 4 hr flight Denver then a scary 2 hr bug smasher flight rapid city.



You're right.  I've got my Expedia farewatcher sending me e-mails for lots of neat places, but just can't seem to pull the trigger when I get a good fare...


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 8, 2011)

The Sacred Black Hills...


----------



## ronfritz (Sep 8, 2011)

Great shots.  It's a beautiful place.  I've seen that sign before...I think coming into Sturgis from the north....and I think  one of those shots reminds me of Bear Butte also north of Sturgis.  Am I remembering correctly or do I need to take a refresher trip?


----------



## rsv (Sep 9, 2011)

Nope, you hit it right on the head.  It's Bear Butte.  Just north of the Chip.  That little lake right there was amazing.

The thing I always forget about the north thou is the FLYS!!!!  Big, mean, and well organized!


----------



## Redbow (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful photographs. Thanks for sharing. My wife and I must go there one day..


----------



## cornpile (Sep 17, 2011)

Breathtaking shots,fine shooting


----------



## egomaniac247 (Sep 23, 2011)

Just came across these....man that is some beautiful country up there.


----------

